# My Choice, Whatch you think?



## sixgunluvr (Jul 26, 2006)

Here she is..a brand new 2006 Weatherby Vanguard Deluxe Sporter in 30-06. She wears a Timney Trigger and a vintage but like new Redfield Illuminater 3-10x50 with Redfield Flip up Caps.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Nice rifle and good luck with her.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I would have opted for a 40 or 42 MM objective scope, as those 50MM's have to be mounted so high to clear the barrel. Makes for poor cheek weld on the stock. Your picture illustrates this perfectly.

Nice rig though. How does it shoot?...


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Like it, but as mentioned prefer a smaller objective lens. At least you have quality glass on it. Should be a real shooter. Been hearing alot of good about the Vanguards. Nice wood on yours.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

From what I have seen on the Vangaurd you got one HeII of a gun there. 
Good luck with it this year. I got a new rifle too so first time out with it will be exciting

:beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Why the Timney? I've adjusted triggers on a half-dozen Vanguard/1500 rifles and could always get 3# or less with little/no creep. If past experience is any predictor of the future you'll like that rifle and it'll shoot itty bitty groups on paper even with factory fodder. Were it mine I'd start with 165gn Ballistic tips for deer assuming they shot well. I could also be talked into 165gn partitions and use one load for everything.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Proper cheek weld can be obtained through various aftermarket products. It is however a very important fundamental aspect in employing a rifle. I would suggest a piece of foam from any vehicle seat in a pinch. It would be nice if you had some duct tape but nevertheless not a necessity. That of course would be a very "Jurassic" approach to obtaining said fundamental. Stick with the aftermarket products. :wink:

This may be going way "off base" but tactically speaking a big objective is not desirable. The main reason would be the glare off of a big objective is more than that would come from a smaller objective. Duh!!! Rocket science there huh?? However, there are means by which to combat this. Different thread&#8230;.different time.

Just for the record&#8230;..I like a big objective and would take the time to "hide it"!! Pros outweigh the cons in my opinion. Attention to detail is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have the same rifle in .270 Win, I must say yours has better wood. :-? Mine wears a 4.5-14x42 Burris that 50mm is a bit much for my tastes. But to each his own I guess, good luck with her.

:beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Have the Burris 4.5-14X42 Ballistic Plex on three rifles (Remington 700LH's in 270, 7MM Mag, 7MM RUM). What a great scope!!!!


----------

